# Ethernet unidentified network problem please help



## hobbes5a (Jul 3, 2015)

This problem started about 2 days ago when i was starting up my laptop from sleep mode. When i tried to troubleshoot it showed "Ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration". So i went through some online threads n tried the following.

I ran ipconfig/release, and it showed "no operation can be performed on local area connection* 13 while it has its media disconnected". The same result for local connection* 12 , WiFi, local area connection and bluetooth.

I ran netsh int ip reset an it showed a success, but then when I restart the computer the problem persists



So here is the ipconfig/all , please help. Computer model: Lenovo T440s Win8.1 64bit


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I218-LM
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-D2-44-2C-16-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::886e:e49b:4a1d:bfd3%23(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.191.211(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 724095556
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-9C-78-7A-28-D2-44-2C-16-3A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-4E-9E-6E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5E-51-4F-4E-9E-6D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-4E-9E-6D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : IPvE Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-EA-F4-88-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-4E-9E-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{25B6A7DC-C92B-4FFB-928C-931AA0FBBF49}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

